# Skinny Pigeon breast bone sticking out



## Tinsley (Jun 12, 2005)

I have a pigeon that is very skinny. He was hurt about 2 weeks ago and I brought him in and he would eat and drink. He can't be no more than 3 months old. he has never been healthy.His mother through him out of the nest early. He would never raise his head he would just keep hanging down. Then I feed him and he got betterand I think his leg was sprang. I don't think he can fly. I thought if I put him with the other pigeons he would do better but he has gotten worse.When I went out there he was on the ground and I guess he couldnt fly to the water. I took a syringe with baby rice ceral and filled his crop. I read where he might have worms. Where do I get the medecine to give it to him. Do you think pet smart has it? I also have a baby squab I'm feeding that is about 18 days old I have the two together. I was hoping he would teach her how to eat. I'm going out of town for 4 days so my husband and my daughter will have to take care of them. Coo-e is the older bird. He is very sweet he would just walk around my house like he owned the place but he was pooing all over so now I have a cage. PLease help I'm gonna go to pet smart to find if there is ant thing I can get for him. Another question how soon should I start weaning the baby squab. I have been feeding him for about 2 weeks. First I fed him baby parrort food from pet smart, but ran out now I have been feeding him baby rice ceral. Is that ok are do I need somthing else. He starting pecking at some gritt. I'm leaveing Tuesday so I need to get him in gear. HELP! Tinsley


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Please try to get some Kaytee Exact. That will have the right nutrients for both of them for the time being.

Cynthia


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*Birdsiiter*

You may need to get some one to care for the baby until you get back.


----------



## Tinsley (Jun 12, 2005)

How should I feed the older pigeon K-tee baby food? How long should I feed the baby he has feathers all over except under his wings.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

If the other one is showing an interest in picking up grit he may be ready to eat.

Put a spill proof bowl of water infront of him, and gently dip his head (not including the nostrils) into the bowl of water, you may see him swallow, if he does, you can introduce him to the "wonderfull worl of pigeon seed.

Now, place a bowl of seed with him also, fill it deep with seed, and see what he does. You can also generate an interest by putting a few seeds around him on his newspaper or towel. Move them around with your finger and he will get interested in eating it. leave the seed for him daily to play with and keep the other one there also to show him how to pick it up. After a week or so, he should be picking up seed. He may still need a few supplemental feedings until he picks up and swallows one seed after the other.

You will have to supplement the older one until he is strong enough to eat and drink on his own. (syringe feed) Maybe being with the younger one will encourage him to start eating seed again, they may help each other. You just need to be there to make sure they are supplemented until they both are eating well, and the older one is putting on weight. You can add probiotics to the Kaytee (Multidopholis powder, from health food store). It will help the older one to absorb better and gain weight quicker. I did that with my 4 day old youngsters, and it helped them get used to the formula better. I would get the older one back on seed as soon as he has picked up all the weight lost, or until he is thriving and gobbling up seed once more.

Treesa


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Tinsley,

Your post is a little hard to follow for me.

The one who is three months old...who can eat by himself, but has been fed people-baby-rice-cerial...the other who is about almost three weeks old and likewise but does not know how to eat by itself.

They will starve to death on people-baby-rice-cereal...

Get them some Seeds...and Grit...

Let us know when you get back...


Phil
las vegas


----------

